

Lispbox - lisp in a box - j_baker
http://gigamonkeys.com/book/lispbox/

======
abstractbill
AFAIK, this isn't maintained anymore. Check the version numbers for the
various Lisps - they all look quite old to me, and the copyright notice at the
bottom of the page says 2005.

~~~
dkl
Franz will be releasing a new one next week based on the just-about-to-be-
released Allegro CL 8.2.

~~~
kib2
Cool; always free ?

Just noticed something funny: go on <http://www.franz.com/> and click the
Korean/French flags...weird effect!

------
raju
On a related note - for windows users, if you want to play with Clojure -
Clojure Box - <http://clojure.bighugh.com/>

~~~
ShardPhoenix
Ok, I can figure out how to evaluate an expression, but how do I just run a
file like a normal program, with console output, etc?

I think these cutting edge programming languages would be a lot more popular
if they weren't so damn hard to get started in. A one-step installer is a nice
start, but then they have to foist Emacs upon you.

------
francoisdevlin
There's also ClojureBox, if you're so inclined.

<http://clojure.bighugh.com/>

------
zandorg
I tried to use Emacs under Windows, but it just took forever to render a
simple window of text! This can't be normal, I can't figure out how a lengthy
REPL session can fail to scroll faster than molasses.

~~~
astine
That's definitely not normal. I don't know about your settup, but for me a
defalt install of Emacs on Windows is snappier than most Windows programs.
This is the case even when running Slime or another interpreter.

If you're interested, there is a nice build patched varienat of emacs for
Windows called EmacsW32: <http://www.ourcomments.org/Emacs/EmacsW32.html>

------
regularfry
Makes me wonder what it would take to get clozure supported on Windows.

~~~
malkia
ClozureCL (ccl) works on Windows.

There is just one issue - the 32-bit version works fine on 32-bit machines,
but not on 64-bit ones (this is due to something int he CCL kernel, relying on
the TLB settings, it's being done through undocumented Windows functions).

A 64-bit CCL works fine on 64-bit machine (Tested on my Vista 64 Business
edition) And a 32-bit one also works fine on a 32-bit machine (tested with XP
Home edition)

I myself decide to stay more with Lispworks 6.0 for a while, because
supporting more than one lisp seemed hard to me (this way I can totally use
the Lispworks FLI, and not bother about CFFI and others). Later if the project
seems worth anything, it could be ported.

A cool experiment, and rather bizzare one, is using the Cocotron (Cocoa on
Windows and Linux) with CCL (I think the 32-bit one). But it's a bit tricky to
get it working - you need to compile Foundation.dll and AppKit.dll and place
them in the right folders.

The cool thing about CCL - is the people :) I actually donated $1000 for the
CLL project (they were in $20000 to develop the GUI)

~~~
regularfry
"ClozureCL (ccl) works on Windows."

I know. It's not supported out-of-the-box with lispbox, though, which is what
I was getting at.

------
archon810
I'd like to see a Justin Timberlake version of this now.

